# Cities at Street Level



## browncolour

Ximending 西門町, Taipei 台北, Taiwan 台灣












browncolour said:


>


----------



## browncolour

continue Ximending 西門町, Taipei 台北, Taiwan 台灣




browncolour said:


> from pp124


----------



## browncolour

Taichung 台中, Taiwan 台灣



browncolour said:


> from pp124


----------



## junstein

Taguig City, Philippines 










@ Burgos Circle


----------



## junstein

Ilocos Norte, Philippines


----------



## junstein

philippines


----------



## junstein

Metro manila Philippines


















Taguig City, Philippines


----------



## junstein

Makati City, Philippines


















































credits to the owner


----------



## buenosaireseze

Buenos Aires​


----------



## dj4life

*Stockholm, Sweden*:


Stockholm 260514-3160 par RobinD_UK, sur Flickr


Stockholm 260514-3150 par RobinD_UK, sur Flickr


Stockholm 260514-3148 par RobinD_UK, sur Flickr


Stockholm 260514-3147 par RobinD_UK, sur Flickr


Stockholm 260514-3144 par RobinD_UK, sur Flickr


Sjövägen, Gurli leaving Nybrokajen par AdamTje, sur Flickr


Unidentifed buiding next to the Theater par batuceper, sur Flickr


Gamla stan, Stockholm par Mac Shifford, sur Flickr

Birger Jarlsgatan


Stockholm, Birger Jarlsgatan par konnysonny, sur Flickr

Gustav Adolfs Torg


Stockholm, Gustav Adolfs Torg par konnysonny, sur Flickr

Vasagatan


Stockholm, Vasagatan par konnysonny, sur Flickr


bicycle-on-a-street-in-stockholm-25214-1366x768 par mattrementilla, sur Flickr


Elite Plaza par defdac, sur Flickr


Moment par MElfver, sur Flickr


Somewhere around Djurgårdsbrunn in autumn par Yovandra, sur Flickr


----------



## buenosaireseze

dj4life said:


> *Stockholm, Sweden*:


----------



## dj4life

*Helsingborg, Skåne County, Sweden*:


Helsingborg par philko11, sur Flickr


2013-07-12 par Giåm, sur Flickr


2011-10-15 par Giåm, sur Flickr


Stortorget, Helsingborg par borevagen, sur Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/michael_1703/10887026396/


Helsingborg City Hall by __o__, on Flickr


Saturday night marina by __o__, on Flickr

_
image hosted on *flickr*_








Helsingborg city by dingobear, on Flickr


BBQ at Helsingborg harbour, Sweden par R. Tøgern, sur Flickr


----------



## Kristen-123

Medellin Colombia


Medellin quartier el Plobado por christine.petitjean


Av El Poblado por deivid4


Av El Poblado por deivid4


Visitar Medellín por plazadefotos


Medellin Colombia por Wilnapolis


Medellin Colombia por Wilnapolis


----------



## Kristen-123

Da El Poblado mi sposto verso il centro di Medellin por recondoontheroad


Av El Poblado por deivid4


El Poblado por deivid4


----------



## davewebb

Wow, great shots Kristen. Especially like the first shot on your last post!


----------



## Kristen-123

davewebb said:


> Wow, great shots Kristen. Especially like the first shot on your last post!


Thanks.


----------



## renshapratama

:cheers:


Dito Roso said:


> *A Real Cityscape View of Jakarta @ Street Level*
> (Old photos collection of Jakarta Streetscape in 2012)
> 
> *Jalan Jenderal Sudirman (Sudirman Avenue) Streetscape #04 *


----------



## thenorth

bonifacio high street 
Philippines


----------



## thenorth

taguig philippines


















makati philippines


----------



## EMArg

Next page ->


----------



## EMArg

2 videos of the skyscrapers of Manhattan, New York City from the street:


----------



## Dito Roso

*JAKARTA @ Street Level
*


*Mega Kuningan CBD*






*Sudirman CBD*


----------



## Dito Roso

*JAKARTA @ Street Level
*











​


----------



## Dito Roso

*JAKARTA @ Street Level
*







​


----------



## Dito Roso

*JAKARTA @ Street Level
*


----------



## Dito Roso

*JAKARTA, Kuningan Area*


----------



## VITORIA MAN

chueca,madrid

La Plaza de Chueca, December por mishainmadrid, en Flickr

Chueca por Eduardo Nasi, en Flickr

2012-M403 Barrio Chueca por Wolfgang Appel, en Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN

chueca,madrid

La Plaza de Chueca, December por mishainmadrid, en Flickr

Chueca por Eduardo Nasi, en Flickr

2012-M403 Barrio Chueca por Wolfgang Appel, en Flickr


----------



## Kristen-123

Bogota City ...


Callejeando Bogotá City por -itoguelmi-


. por sr. cangrejo


Calle 26 por Lucholini


Bogota por soniaashby20


4. Ordinary por Mónica Morales


----------



## Kristen-123

Next


----------



## renshapratama

Jakarta in MRT project


Toto Boerham said:


>


----------



## renshapratama

edit
...again...


Toto Boerham said:


>


----------



## renshapratama

Kuta Beach, Bali 


kembali said:


> I miss kuta beach so compact...shoping dine partty


----------



## renshapratama

is it just me in this thread? Sorry but, just want to share some streetscape in my country
small city in Asia :cheers:

edit


----------



## renshapratama

"fresh"


detta.priyandika said:


> *Selamat Pagi Surabaya*
> 
> BASRAH
> 
> 
> Raya Darmo
> 
> 
> Jalan Sulawesi view BASRAH (sisi kanan makin hijau)
> 
> 
> Jalan Pacar


----------



## EMArg

Of Mar del Plata in Argentina:


----------



## isaidso

renshapratama said:


> is it just me in this thread?


You're certainly not going to build interest in this thread when you re-post images you just posted 6 minutes earlier. I bet some who came to check it out won't bother returning.


----------



## renshapratama

Kristen-123 said:


> Bogota City ...


what a nice city Bogota kay:


----------



## Marco Bruno

Lisbon at street level, (Liberdade avenue)


Avenida de la Libertad de Lisboa. Portugal. by RAYPORRES, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Stockholm, Sweden*:

Quay near Slussen. Stockholm by Victor Klykov Jr., on Flickr

Stockholm street by Jens Haggren, on Flickr

Oscarskyrkan, Stockholm by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr

Kungsgatan (The Kings Street) by peterbalmer_aus, on Flickr

sthlm-14 by magnus.johansson10, on Flickr

december 2014-5 by magnus.johansson10, on Flickr

stockholm december evening by magnus.johansson10, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

More *Stockholm*:

Stockholm by Harlani Salim, on Flickr

Stockholm by Harlani Salim, on Flickr

Stockholm by Harlani Salim, on Flickr

Stockholm by Harlani Salim, on Flickr

Stockholm by Harlani Salim, on Flickr

Stockholm by Harlani Salim, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

*Bali1*








IMG_9731 by Jackie, on flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10833002686/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12337286623









main street buildings Ubud Bali (7) by podiceps60, on flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12851890015









https://www.flickr.com/photos/aj_toth/9122469254









https://www.flickr.com/photos/wazari/13611613713









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13558274015









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13556109244


----------



## renshapratama

*Bali2*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6318432594/





























https://www.flickr.com/photos/charliecoephoto/13027241973











https://www.flickr.com/photos/guzphoto/10603523844
originally posted by: kevo123 & balaputradewa


----------



## JMGA196

*Guatemala City's Zona 10* street pictures. I love this area of my city because here is where most of the office buildings and hotels are concentrated, and its a really good pedestrian place. There are also a lot of resutaurants, bars and nightclubs around 

Vitrinas by Israel Figueroa., on Flickr


Zona 10 by Israel Figueroa., on Flickr



20 Calle by Israel Figueroa., on Flickr


Ladrillo por Israel Figueroa., en Flickr


UNI Centro por Israel Figueroa., en Flick


Atlantis por Israel Figueroa., en Flickr


Geminis 10 por Israel Figueroa., en Flickr


Guatemala_07 Guatemala City (Nov-2011) 057 por haluzman, en Flickr


Guatemala_07 Guatemala City (Nov-2011) 056 por haluzman, en Flickr


Hotel San Carlos, Guate City 4 por mixedeyes, en Flickr









por *Inmobiliaria Los Proceres*


DSC01589 por calel gabriel, en Flickr


DSC01587 por calel gabriel, en Flickr


DSC01584 por calel gabriel, en Flickr


DSC01570 por calel gabriel, en Flickr


Foto urbana por Gabri ®, en Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

^^ wow nice street city in Central America  well done


----------



## [email protected]

Nice stuff


----------



## Dito Roso

*BANDUNG* *West Java, Indonesia*

Gray building on the left is the Hotel Savoy Homann. Charlie Chaplin had stayed at the hotel.








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15702725584









[/url]Braga, Bandung by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr









[/url]Braga, Bandung by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr


Braga, Bandung by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/eazy360/5262539539/

*BRAGA Shopping Street*
































BragaStreet by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso

*JAKARTA*










Bundaran Hotel Indonesia by Abdul Azis (ais), on Flickr









Bundaran Hotel Indonesia by Abdul Azis (ais), on Flickr









Photo by mvrs2000, on Flickr













































https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


----------



## Dito Roso

*JAKARTA*
_(all photos credited to *anraditya84*) _


IMGP0096 by anraditya84, on Flickr


IMGP0097 by anraditya84, on Flickr


IMGP0115 by anraditya84, on Flickr


IMGP0098 by anraditya84, on Flickr


IMGP0110 by anraditya84, on Flickr


IMGP0119 by anraditya84, on Flickr

























































Dito Roso said:


> A video showing a segment of trees lined streets in Jakarta :


----------



## JMGA196

I'm gonna show you today a collection of pics from Guatemala City's historic centre: Zona 1 and some parts from Zona 4. These were the most important business districts for most of the first half of last century and before. You'll see some nice combinations of art deco, neclassical, modernist and even one or two art nouveau buildings:

















[/url]
Plaza Vivar por Israel Figueroa., en Flickr

















[/url]
Sin título por Mr Distroya, en Flickr



























por *Mario Noriega



















And here's Zona 4, where a good deal of new residential projects are being developed:


























[/url]
Centro Financiero, Ciudad Guatemala por Kerwin Ogaldez, en Flickr*


----------



## EMArg

The city of Buenos Aires at street level:


----------



## dj4life

*Stockhom - Sweden*:

Stockholm EASL 2014 by kattebelletje, on Flickr

Stockholm EASL 2014 by kattebelletje, on Flickr

Stockholm EASL 2014 by kattebelletje, on Flickr

Stockholm EASL 2014 by kattebelletje, on Flickr

Stockholm 2014 by kattebelletje, on Flickr

At the quai, Stockholm by kattebelletje, on Flickr

Stockholm 2014 by kattebelletje, on Flickr

Saluhall food court, Stockholm by kattebelletje, on Flickr

Colors - Gamla Stan by mo.elkhodary, on Flickr


----------



## EMArg

EMArg said:


> The city of Buenos Aires at street level:







More on this:


----------



## renshapratama

from Los Angeles:

The Bloc by Hunter, on Flickr

Macys Plaza / The Bloc by Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

Venecia, Italy

20150518_111311-01 by stygianvoid, on Flickr

20150518_105844-01 by stygianvoid, on Flickr

20150518_102028-01 by stygianvoid, on Flickr

20150518_095428-01 by stygianvoid, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

Dubai, UAE kay:

Dubai - Dubai Marina - 20 04 2014 by Redstone Hill, on Flickr

Dubai - Dubai Marina - 20 04 2014 by Redstone Hill, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

London, UK

Deserted Piccadilly Circus with Fast Bus by Jacob Surland, on Flickr

AMG GT by Benoit CHOW, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

anyone want to share current situation of street level from any country?


----------



## EMArg

Going to the next page due to the amount of material in this one ->


----------



## EMArg

-->>


----------



## EMArg

The Embassy of France in Buenos Aires, former Ortiz Basualdo Palace:


----------



## EMArg

^^


On video:


----------



## EMArg

The *Engineering School* in Buenos Aires:


----------



## EMArg

^^


On video:


----------



## EMArg

Some gorgeous *Art Nouveau* buildings in Buenos Aires from street level:


----------



## EMArg

^^


Several more shots on the Documentary of the Art Nouveau of Buenos Aires:


----------



## EMArg

On the other hand, buildings on the Beaux Arts style in Buenos Aires from the street:


----------



## EMArg

^^


More of these in this video:


----------



## Hourglassnebula

Buenos Aires is by far the most beautiful city in South America in terms of architecture!!!Eye candy, i hope Argentina gets out of the economical mess that is ruining the country


----------



## ChinaBRICS

Hourglassnebula said:


> Buenos Aires is by far the most beautiful city in South America in terms of architecture!!!Eye candy, i hope Argentina gets out of the economical mess that is ruining the country


Argentina has one of lowest unemployment rates of his history, the lowest external debt of its history, the highest welfare state of America, the higher rate of pensioned people on retirement age of all America, the highest pension in dollars of Latin America, the third best distribution of wealth after Canada and Uruguay, the highest consumption of public services of all Latin America in this moment.

Bad thing's inflation, but it was inflation or unemployment.
Another problem is too many Argentineans travelling abroad, spending money. Argentineans spend abroad much more money than foreigners in Argentina.
One of biggest problems is our main partner, Brazil is on recession and is our main buyer of cars and is buying nothing, and export of cars is second biggest entry of dollars.

If the biggest problem is middle class can't buy I phones cause Apple didnt want to open its technology under local laws, or buy dollars at legal rate is simple because they have money to save...

If CNN, Fox News, and The Economist say we're in Dante's hell it can only be good. When they said we were optimum and things could only get better we finished with the highest debt in history and defaulted, without trains, without plane factory, 25% unemployment, 150usd pensions instead of 400usd as now.

A truck driver does 3000usd a month. BA policeman does more than 1500usd a month. My maid does 850usd a month. In parity purchase power is even more.
Pension are the highest in Latin America and more than 96% of women over 60 yo and men over 65 whether they contributed or not, whether they are argentinean of foreigners have a pension. In Colombia or Mexico, favourites of neo liberal media is less than 25%.

There are two kind of countries. The ones people run from, and the ones people run to. Today Argentina received immigration from Fox News and The Economist favourites. That means something. Argentineans in US are less than 250.000, Mexicans there are 35.000.000 in US.... In average Argenrtinean families in US have 20% more income than average American families. The only emigration from Argentina is brains, cause they are payed even better than locals in US, Australia, etc.

Don't eat all broken glass you listen on CNN and The Economist.
Think a second: if economy were as neoliberasl media say, Cristina would have had 54% votes as she had? Scioli would be best rated politician? There are 24 districts in Argentina, neo liberals won only one... Macri, the wright wing opponent had to change his rethoric from all bad to moderate cause even more radicalised opponents didn't believe things are so bad.

It took me 1 month to find a f... plumber... 3 month to find someone to fix my heating system cause specialists "don't have time"... Crisis are not like this dear...

I'm sure many Argentinians will say its the worst country in the world, a dictatorship and other shit, the lack intellectuals honesty.


----------



## ChinaBRICS

There are a lot of challenges now cause the world has changed dramatically in last year, but things are not at all like you see on CNN.


----------



## ChinaBRICS

Besides, I always think of this: imagine if Buenos Aires had Rio's location...


----------



## Hourglassnebula

ChinaBRICS said:


> Argentina has one of lowest unemployment rates of his history, the lowest external debt of its history, the highest welfare state of America, the higher rate of pensioned people on retirement age of all America, the highest pension in dollars of Latin America, the third best distribution of wealth after Canada and Uruguay, the highest consumption of public services of all Latin America in this moment.
> 
> Bad thing's inflation, but it was inflation or unemployment.
> Another problem is too many Argentineans travelling abroad, spending money. Argentineans spend abroad much more money than foreigners in Argentina.
> One of biggest problems is our main partner, Brazil is on recession and is our main buyer of cars and is buying nothing, and export of cars is second biggest entry of dollars.
> 
> If the biggest problem is middle class can't buy I phones cause Apple didnt want to open its technology under local laws, or buy dollars at legal rate is simple because they have money to save...
> 
> If CNN, Fox News, and The Economist say we're in Dante's hell it can only be good. When they said we were optimum and things could only get better we finished with the highest debt in history and defaulted, without trains, without plane factory, 25% unemployment, 150usd pensions instead of 400usd as now.
> 
> A truck driver does 3000usd a month. BA policeman does more than 1500usd a month. My maid does 850usd a month. In parity purchase power is even more.
> Pension are the highest in Latin America and more than 96% of women over 60 yo and men over 65 whether they contributed or not, whether they are argentinean of foreigners have a pension. In Colombia or Mexico, favourites of neo liberal media is less than 25%.
> 
> There are two kind of countries. The ones people run from, and the ones people run to. Today Argentina received immigration from Fox News and The Economist favourites. That means something. Argentineans in US are less than 250.000, Mexicans there are 35.000.000 in US.... In average Argenrtinean families in US have 20% more income than average American families. The only emigration from Argentina is brains, cause they are payed even better than locals in US, Australia, etc.
> 
> Don't eat all broken glass you listen on CNN and The Economist.
> Think a second: if economy were as neoliberasl media say, Cristina would have had 54% votes as she had? Scioli would be best rated politician? There are 24 districts in Argentina, neo liberals won only one... Macri, the wright wing opponent had to change his rethoric from all bad to moderate cause even more radicalised opponents didn't believe things are so bad.
> 
> It took me 1 month to find a f... plumber... 3 month to find someone to fix my heating system cause specialists "don't have time"... Crisis are not like this dear...
> 
> I'm sure many Argentinians will say its the worst country in the world, a dictatorship and other shit, the lack intellectuals honesty.


Sorry but Argentinian situation is horrible, and that's from spending many months there and actually talking with people and seeing things with my own eyes. What i said on my previous post wasn't based on any website but my personal experience. Brazil where i currently reside is a shithole as well.


----------



## Fro7en

Is there any good developed country in Latin America?


----------



## gabrielbabb

^^ Chile is the most widespread developed right now. Almost every country has a lot of wealthy and rich people in Latin America, but there are many diferences, the majority lives in the middle class, but you can also find a big and amazing CBD with plenty of residential wealthy suburbs, right next to a very poor slum.


----------



## gabrielbabb

Mexico City

A view from Reforma Avenue to Chapultepec Castle with the touristic trademark of Mexico City










Mexican Revolution Monument










Bellas Artes Palace










The National Film Library









A view to the skyline from the gardens of the Chapultepec Castle











Chapultepec Urban Forest



















Soumaya Museum










Historic Center










Paseo de la Reforma Avenue











Wealthy residential zone











Poor residential zone


----------



## EMArg

The English Neighborhood in Buenos Aires:


----------



## EMArg

The English Neighborhood in Buenos Aires:


----------



## EMArg

^^

Video:


----------



## renshapratama

anyone want to sharing maybe?


----------



## EMArg

*Córdoba, Argentina: Street Level*





Appart from being the second biggest city of Argentina, Córdoba is also the second most relevant focus of culture of the country, even since the times when it was founded by the Spanish Empire, almost 500 years ago. Just like the city of Córdoba in Spain, the argentine Córdoba is also located on an arid land and with similar weather conditions. Córdoba was widely recognized for being one of the cores of the Jesuits in the American Continent and, like Buenos Aires, it has its own “Manzana Jesuítica” (translated as: “Jesuit Block”), nowadays one of the main points of the tourist maps. This city definitely has a very rich culture, with one of the first universities of the Americas, and today the place where thousands of students from Latin America and other provinces of Argentina come to study. Adding the culture itself of the people of the Province of Córdoba (the funniest people of Argentina) to the cocktail, Córdoba has as much vitality on its streets as Buenos Aires. And just like Buenos Aires, it always had a soul of a big city, shown on the Beaux Arts palaces from the early 1900s and nowadays with the many buildings on construction in front of the Suquía River.


----------



## EMArg




----------



## EMArg




----------



## EMArg

^^


On HD:


----------



## EMArg

The Tarjeta Naranja Tower at the city of Córdoba, Argentina:


----------



## EMArg

^^


On HD:


----------



## renshapratama

Yogyakarta, Indonesia :cheers:














































Pemandangan dari starbuck

















credit : SentotPrawiro


----------



## EMArg

*Buenos Aires - Argentina*


----------



## EMArg




----------



## EMArg

^^


On HD:


----------



## EMArg

*New York at Street Level*


----------



## EMArg




----------



## EMArg




----------



## EMArg




----------



## EMArg




----------



## EMArg




----------



## EMArg




----------



## EMArg




----------



## EMArg




----------



## EMArg

--->>>


----------



## EMArg

New York City at street level:


----------



## renshapratama

Jakarta - Indonesia
































Source: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=137567872#post137567872


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*

The first 7 minutes and 10 seconds is a downtown bus tour + the St. Lawrence market. The rest are street scenes near Dundas Square at night.


----------



## renshapratama

Bandung - Indonesia :

Bandung Streetscape by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Bandung Streetscape by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Bandung Streetscape by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Bandung Streetscape by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

^^

Bandung Streetscape by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Bandung Streetscape by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Bandung Streetscape by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Trans Metro Bandung BRT by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

Bandung - Indonesia ^^ :

Bandung Streetscape by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Bandung Streetscape by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Bandung Streetscape by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Bandung Streetscape by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Bandung Streetscape by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr


----------



## EMArg

*Los Angeles - U.S.A.*


----------



## EMArg

*San Francisco - U.S.A.*


----------



## EMArg

*Boston - U.S.A.*


----------



## karibeaulieu

Street level architecture photos are great for me, since it's how I most commonly experience it. Currently I'm in Granada, Spain, and loving everything I see.


----------



## JMGA196

A bit of Guatemala City:

Guatemala City by Víctor Bran, en Flickr

Guatemala City by Víctor Bran, en Flickr

Guatemala City by Víctor Bran, en Flickr









*Alcaldía Auxiliar zona 10 *


Avenida las Américas, Ciudad de Guatemala by Rudy Cano, en Flickr


Zona 13, Ciudad de Guatemala by Rudy Cano, en Flickr


Ciudad de Guatemala by Rudy Cano, en Flickr


Ciudad de Guatemala by Rudy Cano, en Flickr


Calle Urbana by Brallan Osiel Perez Piedrasanta, en Flickr










Guatemala a Nivel de Calle by Víctor Bran, en Flickr

Guatemala a Nivel de Calle by Víctor Bran, en Flickr

Guatemala a Nivel de Calle by Víctor Bran, en Flickr










 Victor Marquez 









*Innovation Group AEC*


Zona 14, Ciudad de Guatemala by Rudy Cano, en Flickr


















*Ing. Alvaro Hugo Rodas*









*Ing. Alvaro Hugo Rodas*









*Ing. Alvaro Hugo Rodas*


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ nice pics, GC looks quite lovely. 

BTW, when I started this thread, the idea came to me because of a Facebook friend from GC who kept posting pictures with him in the jungle, hiking on cliffs, canoeing on lakes etc... Would you like to contribute to the thread from your experience? Cheers.


----------



## EMArg

*Washington DC - U.S.A.*


----------



## BenjaminEli

Kinshasa/DRC


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Durban*











Source: @terrencemkh​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*Algiers*
































































​


----------



## EMArg

^^

Algiers looks amazing. The northern part of Africa has some very interesting architecture from the late 1800s and the first half of the 20th Century.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ are you referring to French style or (Neo)Moorish style?


----------



## EMArg

To the french style. And if I'm not wrong, I believe they also have a strong influence from the spanish architecture of the same era :hmm:


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ I haven't been there yet, so I can't tell how much influence there is from Spain. Probably more in Morocco, though, because it was a Spanish protectorate. I also know that the Neo-Moorish buildings that were erected in the late 19th / early 20th in Morocco had a very strong influence from the Muslim architectural heritage from Spain rather than from Morocco itself (although I don't know to what degree exactly).

I'd say that the French remake of Algerian cities and towns is the least interesting aspect of theirs, the more traditional vernacular fabric that has remained dominant in Moroccan cities and Tunis makes them more interesting for me. Not say I don't like Algerian cities though.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Skopje, Macedonia - these photos are made in a ride with double-decker bus 

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Few more photos...

Skopje City Mall by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Multi-story car park, Skopje / Катна гаража, Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC07500 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli

Nairobi














































africa ssc


----------



## BenjaminEli

Joburg South Africa
























































​
ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli

Luanda


BN4VwjPDtxv by odilrak, sur Flickr

BN49cgjBelf by odilrak, sur Flickr



















​


----------



## BenjaminEli

Capetown















































https://scontent-lht6-1.cdninstagra...4092_623272201192625_195260195507535872_n.jpg​


----------



## IThomas

Milan / Italy


Milano by roberto pavesi

Navigli by Lorenzo Capelli

sq3 by haymartxo

Hayez and Flowers by Niklas Rosenberg

IMGP7754 by Marina Brioche

Giardini pubblici di Milano 4 by Niklas Rosenberg

Milano by Jiri Nedelnik​


----------

